

Ask HN: Questions for a physical product startup? - joystickers

We've been working on a physical product for a few months now and we're approaching our launch. I'm writing some articles about starting a PPS (physical product startup) and I'd like to include any questions you might have.
======
callmeed
1\. How do you decide if it's worth it to file for a patent?

2\. How do you find manufacturers?

